# HELP! Leaking gear fluid!!



## 3Urodr3amin (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a small transmission fluid leak, and i'm still quite unfamiliar with the car. Is this a common issue? And where do i add fluid?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/trouble_shooting/trans.html
Might want to try another forum too this one is pretty dead. I suggest http://www.motorgeek.com/


----------

